# Nickname to be named next week



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Nickname coming next week
Charlotte also to see logo, colors for 1st time at festival
RICK BONNELL
Staff writer

Bobcats, Dragons or Flight? We'll know on Wednesday.

Charlotte's new NBA team will announce a name, logo and colors at noon Wednesday, in a street-festival atmosphere at the corner of Trade and Tryon streets uptown.

NBA Commissioner David Stern is scheduled to attend the announcement, along with team owner Bob Johnson and Charlotte Mayor Pat McCrory. The team will host a street festival, with live entertainment, games and giveaways, in connection to the naming announcement.

Last month the team announced that Bobcats, Dragons and Flight were the finalists. Since then, team officials have been gauging public feedback on those names. Johnson has said he will make the final decision.

Whatever nickname is chosen, it will be preceded by "Charlotte," rather than "Carolina." That was negotiated in the arena contract between the NBA and the city.

So what do you like?

Bobcats are still my favorite.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

bobcats are mine too, but Carolina Bobcats has a better sound than Charlotte Bobcats... but its still better than Flight or Dragons...

Man i will shoot myself (and i live in jersey... i wonder what charlotte people will do) if its flight... what a horrible name... and dragons is like a degree better


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

It better be the flight. I'm going to still from Walton on this, because if they dont it will be the worst thing ever in the history of basketball.

You think flight sucks. N.C is first in flight. I dont know what the hell bobcats and dragons have to do with N.C. I will boycott if they choose those names.


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

Dragons and Flight noooooooooooo, I just hope for the Leagues sake it isn't either of those


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Flight or Bobcats. It better not be Dragons. But I agree that Carolina Bobcats soundes better than Charlotte Bobcats.. I still choose Flight over it tho.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

IMO,
N.C. with any name sounds better than Charlotte.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I love the idea of Flight. And it will be a great marketing tool if they get some high risers in there.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Toronto Raptors?......do you think there are any Raptors here

go with Bobcats


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow those are three HORRIBLE names, dragons and bobcats seems too childish and flight? wow thats just bad..who made thsi up?


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

My only problem with Bobcats is the idea of the owner naming a team after himself. Other then that its not a horrible name.

Flight is like Heat, there is always a little pause in conversations while people try to figure out how to pluralize it. Dragons, meh, I guess there isnt anything exactly wrong with it but it just seems kinda childish. 

So, in my opinion, Bobcats is probably the best. If other team names made sense then Id have to go with Flight but this is an NBA with the Utah Jazz and the Los Anglos Lakers.


----------

